# Microchip adquirió HI-TECH



## Ardogan (Mar 23, 2009)

Noticia: http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=2018&mcparam=en540084

Ojalá que sea para bien y no una movida monopólica.
Con esto Microchip cubre la falta de un compilador C propio para los pic16f/12f/10f.
El tiempo dirá...


----------

